# Good Trout Bite Today



## Capt LG Boyd

It was nice on the bay this morning with no wind and an incoming tide. Customers Burk and Buzz had a good trout bite and caught their limits by 10 with a bonus redfish. Down South lures in lite colors worked best.

I have several days available next week. Give me a call if you want to fish the bay for trout and reds or a nearshore trip for sharks.

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides 









Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Mojo Sportswear
www.mojo-gear.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com


----------

